# Mary Maxim Tent Sale



## vgillies

Has anyone been to the tent sale? It started August 18th and is running until Labour Day.


----------



## Dreamweaver

No, Not here, Super jealous.....


----------



## vgillies

Maybe I should have mentioned the tent sale is in Paris, Ontario.


----------



## nlpeavy

I went in Port Huron, MI. Had a great time. Bought some nice sportweight yarn for .97 a skein, it is knitting up nicely. I go every year, a road trip for our knitting group!


----------



## cathie white

For those in the Toronto area, the Sew 'n Knit 'n Serge Shop, on Gower Street,is having a tent sale starting on Sept.23. They operate similar to the one in Listowel, with the same yarns.(nobody PAID me to tell you this!)For more info, go toetersmithtradingcompany


----------



## BubbyJ

Thank you for this Toronto site! Not that I need any yarn now!!! Was in Listowel the other day and stocked up -- $200 worth, and on sale that's a lot of yarn! Hubby will kick me AND the yarn out if any more comes through the door. But good to know we don't have to travel 2.5 hours to get to Listowel!


----------



## 23607

vgillies said:


> Has anyone been to the tent sale? It started August 18th and is running until Labour Day.


I go every year - Stash builder!!!!


----------



## knttr4

I was very fortunate.....I went to the MM one in Port Huron on August 20th. Then to the MM one in Paris on the 23rd and just yesterday, I went to the tent sale in Listowel at Spinrite yarns. I had a blast in Port Huron....met some friends and had fun shopping. My girlfriend had to cancel for the Paris trip, but I went anyway and had fun. The Listowel one was the last day but still lots of bargains. I live an hour from Port Huron....depending on the border and an hour from Paris. Listowel is a little further but we were near there for our granddaughter's horse show.


----------



## vgillies

I will try to get to one of the tent sales.

Thanks to Cathy for the Toronto tip.


----------



## gramknits

I went to the Mary Maxim Tent Sale! Pretty much go every year. We live a little north of Detroit, so it takes less than an hour. Lots of beautiful yarn on sale, but seeing that I still have yarn left from last year and way too many projects to finish before Christmas, my goal was patterns! I found what I needed plus a few other goodies and only got yarn for one sweater. My husband thought he was going home with the wrong wife. The way I ooohed and aaahed over all the yarn, he couldn't believe my restraint. My goal this year is to work through my stash (too much of the same old stuff) and build up a whole new stash next year with more of the newer yarns and ones recommended by all of you! Next year I plan to hit the MM tent sale big time!!!


----------



## vgillies

gramknits said:


> I went to the Mary Maxim Tent Sale! Pretty much go every year. We live a little north of Detroit, so it takes less than an hour. Lots of beautiful yarn on sale, but seeing that I still have yarn left from last year and way too many projects to finish before Christmas, my goal was patterns! I found what I needed plus a few other goodies and only got yarn for one sweater. My husband thought he was going home with the wrong wife. The way I ooohed and aaahed over all the yarn, he couldn't believe my restraint. My goal this year is to work through my stash (too much of the same old stuff) and build up a whole new stash next year with more of the newer yarns and ones recommended by all of you! Next year I plan to hit the MM tent sale big time!!!


I like the way you think. I have the best intentions to clear up my stash but somehow it remains the same while I work on other projects.


----------



## dawn b

I didn't know MM had a store in MI. I am quite a drive north. I cashed in on a going out of business sale in Gaylord, MI Tuesday. Yarn was 50% off. I secured 4 bags full! Like being in a candy store.


----------



## gramknits

vgillies said:


> gramknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the Mary Maxim Tent Sale! Pretty much go every year. We live a little north of Detroit, so it takes less than an hour. Lots of beautiful yarn on sale, but seeing that I still have yarn left from last year and way too many projects to finish before Christmas, my goal was patterns! I found what I needed plus a few other goodies and only got yarn for one sweater. My husband thought he was going home with the wrong wife. The way I ooohed and aaahed over all the yarn, he couldn't believe my restraint. My goal this year is to work through my stash (too much of the same old stuff) and build up a whole new stash next year with more of the newer yarns and ones recommended by all of you! Next year I plan to hit the MM tent sale big time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think. I have the best intentions to clear up my stash but somehow it remains the same while I work on other projects.
Click to expand...

Years ago I never really had a stash - being a cumpulsive organizer - I never bought too much ahead, always worked on one project at a time, and went nuts whenever I finished a project with at least a whole skein left over! Then life changed a bit and my yen for crafting took over. It also helps having six grandchildren to craft for. Now I have yarn, patterns and supplies coming out of my ears! Just need to regroup every once in awhile and also my conscience tugs at me to get back in control!!!


----------



## gramknits

dawn b said:


> I didn't know MM had a store in MI. I am quite a drive north. I cashed in on a going out of business sale in Gaylord, MI Tuesday. Yarn was 50% off. I secured 4 bags full! Like being in a candy store.


Yep, been shopping there at least once a year for, gee, at least 30 years I would say. They are also very fast to fill and send online orders!


----------



## vgillies

vgillies said:


> Has anyone been to the tent sale? It started August 18th and is running until Labour Day.


Good morning everyone,
Off to Paris....Mary Maxim, that is, to bag a few bargains.

My husband said it better worthwhile considering the price of gas. I guess that means I can buy as much as I want. He-he. I don't think the trunk would be big enough.

TTFN
Valerie


----------



## cathie white

You could kill two birds with one stone---this weekend is the Fall Fair in Paris.It might be fun to check out the exhibits---keep hubby happy!


----------



## vgillies

Didn't get to the fall fair; but got some wonderful yarns at the store and the tent. Mohair for 0.97...what a steal. I also got enough chunky to make myself a sweater all for less than $25. I'm happy.


----------

